# Ok: ora il Video

## 0pipe0

Ari-ciao! 

Dopo MMMMMille peripezie ho gentoo funzionante sul mio nc10. Ora c'è un problema volendo installare il DE Antico che devo fare? Ho cercato in giro ed ho trovato un sacco di fonti ma mi sto impazzendo perchè mi sambrano troppo dispersive. Per cui andando in ordine che devo installare per primo xorg-server e poi installare i nuovi Intel 2009Q3 graphics package (che tra l'altro sono 2 pacchetti) e poi compilare i sorgenti di Antico? Ma facendo così funziona il 3d, il fb, la risoluzione a 1024x600 ecc ecc? Ora sto installando gdm.

A dirvi la verità sono molto confuso   :Confused: 

----------

## cloc3

 *0pipe0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A dirvi la verità sono molto confuso  

 

anche io.

cosa è il DE Antico  :Question: 

se intendi ottenere lo stesso ambiente di una installazione precedente, di altra distribuzione, dovrebbe essere sufficiente conservare i contenuti della cartella /home, aggiustando al più i permessi.

----------

## 0pipe0

 :Mr. Green:  Si mi sono spiegato un po male.

allora:

Antico è un nuovo Windows Manager http://www.antico.netsons.org (anche se vorrei proprio un ambiente desktop)

Comunque ho finito l'installazione di gentoo e mi manca il server grafico e tutto quello che ne consegue. In particolare cosa dovrei fare, considerando che ho un netbook e quindi intel gma 945, 1024x600?

nel frattempo sto installando GDM

----------

## !equilibrium

 *0pipe0 wrote:*   

> Antico è un nuovo Windows Manager http://www.antico.netsons.org (anche se vorrei proprio un ambiente desktop)

 

(IMHO) è unitile perdere tempo per un WM che non viene più sviluppato, lascia perdere e punta su qualcosa d'altro.

----------

## 0pipe0

ok, tipo?

ma a prescindere dell'ambiente, che devo installare prima? Xorg-server?

----------

## Scen

 *0pipe0 wrote:*   

> ok, tipo?

 

KDE,Gnome,Xfce (tanto per citarne alcuni di famosi)

 *0pipe0 wrote:*   

> ma a prescindere dell'ambiente, che devo installare prima? Xorg-server?

 

Sì, ti conviene installarlo manualmente e configurarlo in modo da assicurarti il suo corretto funzionamento (condizione necessaria per un corretto funzionamento del DE)

----------

## CarloJekko

Una curiosità, ma qualcuno sa se è possibile avere il DE di moblin? Per un netbook sarebbe il meglio del top... Lo schermo 10.2 non lascia scampo ai menu a tendina

----------

## 0pipe0

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Una curiosità, ma qualcuno sa se è possibile avere il DE di moblin? Per un netbook sarebbe il meglio del top... Lo schermo 10.2 non lascia scampo ai menu a tendina

 

mmm credo di si, ma immagino non da portage. 

ma gnome 3.0 a che punto sta?

vorrei evitare i soliti gnome kde e derivati... qualcosa di decente ma leggero... LXDE come lo vedete?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Una curiosità, ma qualcuno sa se è possibile avere il DE di moblin? Per un netbook sarebbe il meglio del top... Lo schermo 10.2 non lascia scampo ai menu a tendina

 

sarebbe una bella cosa farne un progetto ufficiale gentoo per netbook e nettop, soprattutto considerando il fatto che il numero di pacchetti presenti in moblin è ridottissimo, quindi non è molto difficile farne un profilo gentoo; il problema grosso è sempre lo stesso: mancanza di tempo, mancanza di devel. qualcuno si offre volontario?

----------

## danydany

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Una curiosità, ma qualcuno sa se è possibile avere il DE di moblin?

 

Non so se ti può essere utile, ma qui trovi un'overlay per Moblin.

Dany  :Smile: 

----------

## 0pipe0

ragazzi non riesco a configurare il server x:

dove sbaglio? questo è il log :

```

X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901 (1.6.4 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-8-25

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux Pipe-Gentoo 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Sun Oct 11 19:06:52 GMT 2009 i686

Build Date: 13 October 2009  01:50:34PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Oct 13 17:14:36 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(II) Loader magic: 0x1da0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:27ae:144d:ca00 Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xf0000000/524288, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf0300000/262144, I/O @ 0x00001800/8

(--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:27a6:144d:ca00 Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xf0080000/524288

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 2.2.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) VESA(0): initializing int10

(II) VESA(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 7872 kB

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r) 82945GM Chipset Family Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r) 82945GM Chipset Family Graphics Controller

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(==) VESA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) VESA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) VESA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 0 sec.

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC read successfully

(II) VESA(0): Manufacturer: CPT  Model: 4c4  Serial#: 0

(II) VESA(0): Year: 2008  Week: 41

(II) VESA(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) VESA(0): Digital Display Input

(II) VESA(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 23  vert.: 14

(II) VESA(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) VESA(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) VESA(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) VESA(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) VESA(0): redX: 0.571 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.336 greenY: 0.570

(II) VESA(0): blueX: 0.153 blueY: 0.124   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) VESA(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) VESA(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) VESA(0): clock: 45.0 MHz   Image Size:  222 x 130 mm

(II) VESA(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1072  h_sync_end 1104 h_blank_end 1200 h_border: 0

(II) VESA(0): v_active: 600  v_sync: 603  v_sync_end 609 v_blanking: 625 v_border: 0

(WW) VESA(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

(II) VESA(0):  CPT

(II) VESA(0):  CLAA102NA0A

(II) VESA(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) VESA(0):    00ffffffffffff000e14c40400000000

(II) VESA(0):    2912010380170e780a50759258569227

(II) VESA(0):    1f505400000001010101010101010101

(II) VESA(0):    010101010101941100b0405819203020

(II) VESA(0):    3600de82000000190000000f00000000

(II) VESA(0):    0000000000206e050f00000000fe0043

(II) VESA(0):    505420202020202020202020000000fe

(II) VESA(0):    00434c41413130324e41304120200048

(II) VESA(0): EDID vendor "CPT", prod id 1220

(II) VESA(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   45.00  1024 1072 1104 1200  600 603 609 625 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) VESA(0): Searching for matching VESA mode(s):

Mode: 160 (0x0)

   ModeAttributes: 0x0

   WinAAttributes: 0x0

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 0

   WinSize: 0

   WinASegment: 0x0

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0x0

   BytesPerScanline: 0

   XResolution: 0

   YResolution: 0

   XCharSize: 0

   YCharSize: 0

   NumberOfPlanes: 0

   BitsPerPixel: 0

   NumberOfBanks: 0

   MemoryModel: 0

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 0

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0x0

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 161 (0x0)

   ModeAttributes: 0x0

   WinAAttributes: 0x0

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 0

   WinSize: 0

   WinASegment: 0x0

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0x0

   BytesPerScanline: 0

   XResolution: 0

   YResolution: 0

   XCharSize: 0

   YCharSize: 0

   NumberOfPlanes: 0

   BitsPerPixel: 0

   NumberOfBanks: 0

   MemoryModel: 0

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 0

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0x0

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 162 (0x0)

   ModeAttributes: 0x0

   WinAAttributes: 0x0

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 0

   WinSize: 0

   WinASegment: 0x0

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0x0

   BytesPerScanline: 0

   XResolution: 0

   YResolution: 0

   XCharSize: 0

   YCharSize: 0

   NumberOfPlanes: 0

   BitsPerPixel: 0

   NumberOfBanks: 0

   MemoryModel: 0

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 0

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0x0

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 163 (0x0)

   ModeAttributes: 0x0

   WinAAttributes: 0x0

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 0

   WinSize: 0

   WinASegment: 0x0

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0x0

   BytesPerScanline: 0

   XResolution: 0

   YResolution: 0

   XCharSize: 0

   YCharSize: 0

   NumberOfPlanes: 0

   BitsPerPixel: 0

   NumberOfBanks: 0

   MemoryModel: 0

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 0

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0x0

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 164 (0x0)

   ModeAttributes: 0x0

   WinAAttributes: 0x0

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 0

   WinSize: 0

   WinASegment: 0x0

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0x0

   BytesPerScanline: 0

   XResolution: 0

   YResolution: 0

   XCharSize: 0

   YCharSize: 0

   NumberOfPlanes: 0

   BitsPerPixel: 0

   NumberOfBanks: 0

   MemoryModel: 0

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 0

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0x0

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 165 (0x0)

   ModeAttributes: 0x0

   WinAAttributes: 0x0

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 0

   WinSize: 0

   WinASegment: 0x0

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0x0

   BytesPerScanline: 0

   XResolution: 0

   YResolution: 0

   XCharSize: 0

   YCharSize: 0

   NumberOfPlanes: 0

   BitsPerPixel: 0

   NumberOfBanks: 0

   MemoryModel: 0

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 0

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0x0

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 166 (0x0)

   ModeAttributes: 0x0

   WinAAttributes: 0x0

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 0

   WinSize: 0

   WinASegment: 0x0

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0x0

   BytesPerScanline: 0

   XResolution: 0

   YResolution: 0

   XCharSize: 0

   YCharSize: 0

   NumberOfPlanes: 0

   BitsPerPixel: 0

   NumberOfBanks: 0

   MemoryModel: 0

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 0

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0x0

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 167 (0x0)

   ModeAttributes: 0x0

   WinAAttributes: 0x0

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 0

   WinSize: 0

   WinASegment: 0x0

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0x0

   BytesPerScanline: 0

   XResolution: 0

   YResolution: 0

   XCharSize: 0

   YCharSize: 0

   NumberOfPlanes: 0

   BitsPerPixel: 0

   NumberOfBanks: 0

   MemoryModel: 0

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 0

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0x0

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 168 (0x0)

   ModeAttributes: 0x0

   WinAAttributes: 0x0

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 0

   WinSize: 0

   WinASegment: 0x0

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0x0

   BytesPerScanline: 0

   XResolution: 0

   YResolution: 0

   XCharSize: 0

   YCharSize: 0

   NumberOfPlanes: 0

   BitsPerPixel: 0

   NumberOfBanks: 0

   MemoryModel: 0

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 0

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0x0

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 169 (0x0)

   ModeAttributes: 0x0

   WinAAttributes: 0x0

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 0

   WinSize: 0

   WinASegment: 0x0

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0x0

   BytesPerScanline: 0

   XResolution: 0

   YResolution: 0

   XCharSize: 0

   YCharSize: 0

   NumberOfPlanes: 0

   BitsPerPixel: 0

   NumberOfBanks: 0

   MemoryModel: 0

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 0

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0x0

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 16a (0x0)

   ModeAttributes: 0x0

   WinAAttributes: 0x0

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 0

   WinSize: 0

   WinASegment: 0x0

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0x0

   BytesPerScanline: 0

   XResolution: 0

   YResolution: 0

   XCharSize: 0

   YCharSize: 0

   NumberOfPlanes: 0

   BitsPerPixel: 0

   NumberOfBanks: 0

   MemoryModel: 0

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 0

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0x0

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 16b (0x0)

   ModeAttributes: 0x0

   WinAAttributes: 0x0

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 0

   WinSize: 0

   WinASegment: 0x0

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0x0

   BytesPerScanline: 0

   XResolution: 0

   YResolution: 0

   XCharSize: 0

   YCharSize: 0

   NumberOfPlanes: 0

   BitsPerPixel: 0

   NumberOfBanks: 0

   MemoryModel: 0

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 0

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0x0

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 16c (0x0)

   ModeAttributes: 0x0

   WinAAttributes: 0x0

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 0

   WinSize: 0

   WinASegment: 0x0

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0x0

   BytesPerScanline: 0

   XResolution: 0

   YResolution: 0

   XCharSize: 0

   YCharSize: 0

   NumberOfPlanes: 0

   BitsPerPixel: 0

   NumberOfBanks: 0

   MemoryModel: 0

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 0

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0x0

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 16d (0x0)

   ModeAttributes: 0x0

   WinAAttributes: 0x0

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 0

   WinSize: 0

   WinASegment: 0x0

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0x0

   BytesPerScanline: 0

   XResolution: 0

   YResolution: 0

   XCharSize: 0

   YCharSize: 0

   NumberOfPlanes: 0

   BitsPerPixel: 0

   NumberOfBanks: 0

   MemoryModel: 0

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 0

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0x0

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 16e (0x0)

   ModeAttributes: 0x0

   WinAAttributes: 0x0

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 0

   WinSize: 0

   WinASegment: 0x0

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0x0

   BytesPerScanline: 0

   XResolution: 0

   YResolution: 0

   XCharSize: 0

   YCharSize: 0

   NumberOfPlanes: 0

   BitsPerPixel: 0

   NumberOfBanks: 0

   MemoryModel: 0

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 0

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0x0

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 16f (0x0)

   ModeAttributes: 0x0

   WinAAttributes: 0x0

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 0

   WinSize: 0

   WinASegment: 0x0

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0x0

   BytesPerScanline: 0

   XResolution: 0

   YResolution: 0

   XCharSize: 0

   YCharSize: 0

   NumberOfPlanes: 0

   BitsPerPixel: 0

   NumberOfBanks: 0

   MemoryModel: 0

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 0

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0x0

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 170 (0x0)

   ModeAttributes: 0x0

   WinAAttributes: 0x0

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 0

   WinSize: 0

   WinASegment: 0x0

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0x0

   BytesPerScanline: 0

   XResolution: 0

   YResolution: 0

   XCharSize: 0

   YCharSize: 0

   NumberOfPlanes: 0

   BitsPerPixel: 0

   NumberOfBanks: 0

   MemoryModel: 0

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 0

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0x0

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 171 (0x0)

   ModeAttributes: 0x0

   WinAAttributes: 0x0

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 0

   WinSize: 0

   WinASegment: 0x0

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0x0

   BytesPerScanline: 0

   XResolution: 0

   YResolution: 0

   XCharSize: 0

   YCharSize: 0

   NumberOfPlanes: 0

   BitsPerPixel: 0

   NumberOfBanks: 0

   MemoryModel: 0

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 0

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0x0

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 13c (0x0)

   ModeAttributes: 0x0

   WinAAttributes: 0x0

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 0

   WinSize: 0

   WinASegment: 0x0

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0x0

   BytesPerScanline: 0

   XResolution: 0

   YResolution: 0

   XCharSize: 0

   YCharSize: 0

   NumberOfPlanes: 0

   BitsPerPixel: 0

   NumberOfBanks: 0

   MemoryModel: 0

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 0

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0x0

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 14d (0x0)

   ModeAttributes: 0x0

   WinAAttributes: 0x0

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 0

   WinSize: 0

   WinASegment: 0x0

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0x0

   BytesPerScanline: 0

   XResolution: 0

   YResolution: 0

   XCharSize: 0

   YCharSize: 0

   NumberOfPlanes: 0

   BitsPerPixel: 0

   NumberOfBanks: 0

   MemoryModel: 0

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 0

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0x0

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 15c (0x0)

   ModeAttributes: 0x0

   WinAAttributes: 0x0

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 0

   WinSize: 0

   WinASegment: 0x0

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0x0

   BytesPerScanline: 0

   XResolution: 0

   YResolution: 0

   XCharSize: 0

   YCharSize: 0

   NumberOfPlanes: 0

   BitsPerPixel: 0

   NumberOfBanks: 0

   MemoryModel: 0

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 0

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0x0

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 13a (0x0)

   ModeAttributes: 0x0

   WinAAttributes: 0x0

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 0

   WinSize: 0

   WinASegment: 0x0

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0x0

   BytesPerScanline: 0

   XResolution: 0

   YResolution: 0

   XCharSize: 0

   YCharSize: 0

   NumberOfPlanes: 0

   BitsPerPixel: 0

   NumberOfBanks: 0

   MemoryModel: 0

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 0

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0x0

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 14b (0x0)

   ModeAttributes: 0x0

   WinAAttributes: 0x0

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 0

   WinSize: 0

   WinASegment: 0x0

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0x0

   BytesPerScanline: 0

   XResolution: 0

   YResolution: 0

   XCharSize: 0

   YCharSize: 0

   NumberOfPlanes: 0

   BitsPerPixel: 0

   NumberOfBanks: 0

   MemoryModel: 0

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 0

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0x0

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 15a (0x0)

   ModeAttributes: 0x0

   WinAAttributes: 0x0

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 0

   WinSize: 0

   WinASegment: 0x0

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0x0

   BytesPerScanline: 0

   XResolution: 0

   YResolution: 0

   XCharSize: 0

   YCharSize: 0

   NumberOfPlanes: 0

   BitsPerPixel: 0

   NumberOfBanks: 0

   MemoryModel: 0

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 0

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0x0

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 107 (0x0)

   ModeAttributes: 0x0

   WinAAttributes: 0x0

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 0

   WinSize: 0

   WinASegment: 0x0

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0x0

   BytesPerScanline: 0

   XResolution: 0

   YResolution: 0

   XCharSize: 0

   YCharSize: 0

   NumberOfPlanes: 0

   BitsPerPixel: 0

   NumberOfBanks: 0

   MemoryModel: 0

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 0

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0x0

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 11a (0x0)

   ModeAttributes: 0x0

   WinAAttributes: 0x0

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 0

   WinSize: 0

   WinASegment: 0x0

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0x0

   BytesPerScanline: 0

   XResolution: 0

   YResolution: 0

   XCharSize: 0

   YCharSize: 0

   NumberOfPlanes: 0

   BitsPerPixel: 0

   NumberOfBanks: 0

   MemoryModel: 0

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 0

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0x0

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 11b (0x0)

   ModeAttributes: 0x0

   WinAAttributes: 0x0

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 0

   WinSize: 0

   WinASegment: 0x0

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0x0

   BytesPerScanline: 0

   XResolution: 0

   YResolution: 0

   XCharSize: 0

   YCharSize: 0

   NumberOfPlanes: 0

   BitsPerPixel: 0

   NumberOfBanks: 0

   MemoryModel: 0

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 0

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0x0

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 105 (0x0)

   ModeAttributes: 0x0

   WinAAttributes: 0x0

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 0

   WinSize: 0

   WinASegment: 0x0

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0x0

   BytesPerScanline: 0

   XResolution: 0

   YResolution: 0

   XCharSize: 0

   YCharSize: 0

   NumberOfPlanes: 0

   BitsPerPixel: 0

   NumberOfBanks: 0

   MemoryModel: 0

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 0

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0x0

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 117 (0x0)

   ModeAttributes: 0x0

   WinAAttributes: 0x0

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 0

   WinSize: 0

   WinASegment: 0x0

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0x0

   BytesPerScanline: 0

   XResolution: 0

   YResolution: 0

   XCharSize: 0

   YCharSize: 0

   NumberOfPlanes: 0

   BitsPerPixel: 0

   NumberOfBanks: 0

   MemoryModel: 0

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 0

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0x0

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 118 (0x0)

   ModeAttributes: 0x0

   WinAAttributes: 0x0

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 0

   WinSize: 0

   WinASegment: 0x0

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0x0

   BytesPerScanline: 0

   XResolution: 0

   YResolution: 0

   XCharSize: 0

   YCharSize: 0

   NumberOfPlanes: 0

   BitsPerPixel: 0

   NumberOfBanks: 0

   MemoryModel: 0

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 0

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0x0

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 0

*Mode: 112 (640x480)

   ModeAttributes: 0x9b

   WinAAttributes: 0x7

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 64

   WinSize: 64

   WinASegment: 0xa000

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0xc0007bb3

   BytesPerScanline: 2560

   XResolution: 640

   YResolution: 480

   XCharSize: 8

   YCharSize: 16

   NumberOfPlanes: 1

   BitsPerPixel: 32

   NumberOfBanks: 1

   MemoryModel: 6

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 5

   RedMaskSize: 8

   RedFieldPosition: 16

   GreenMaskSize: 8

   GreenFieldPosition: 8

   BlueMaskSize: 8

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 8

   RsvdFieldPosition: 24

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 5

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 5

   LinRedMaskSize: 8

   LinRedFieldPosition: 16

   LinGreenMaskSize: 8

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 8

   LinBlueMaskSize: 8

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 8

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24

   MaxPixelClock: 230000000

Mode: 114 (800x600)

   ModeAttributes: 0x9b

   WinAAttributes: 0x7

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 64

   WinSize: 64

   WinASegment: 0xa000

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0xc0007bb3

   BytesPerScanline: 1600

   XResolution: 800

   YResolution: 600

   XCharSize: 8

   YCharSize: 16

   NumberOfPlanes: 1

   BitsPerPixel: 16

   NumberOfBanks: 1

   MemoryModel: 6

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 7

   RedMaskSize: 5

   RedFieldPosition: 11

   GreenMaskSize: 6

   GreenFieldPosition: 5

   BlueMaskSize: 5

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 1600

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 7

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 7

   LinRedMaskSize: 5

   LinRedFieldPosition: 11

   LinGreenMaskSize: 6

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

   LinBlueMaskSize: 5

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 230000000

*Mode: 115 (800x600)

   ModeAttributes: 0x9b

   WinAAttributes: 0x7

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 64

   WinSize: 64

   WinASegment: 0xa000

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0xc0007bb3

   BytesPerScanline: 3200

   XResolution: 800

   YResolution: 600

   XCharSize: 8

   YCharSize: 16

   NumberOfPlanes: 1

   BitsPerPixel: 32

   NumberOfBanks: 1

   MemoryModel: 6

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 3

   RedMaskSize: 8

   RedFieldPosition: 16

   GreenMaskSize: 8

   GreenFieldPosition: 8

   BlueMaskSize: 8

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 8

   RsvdFieldPosition: 24

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 3200

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 3

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 3

   LinRedMaskSize: 8

   LinRedFieldPosition: 16

   LinGreenMaskSize: 8

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 8

   LinBlueMaskSize: 8

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 8

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24

   MaxPixelClock: 230000000

Mode: 101 (640x480)

   ModeAttributes: 0x9b

   WinAAttributes: 0x7

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 64

   WinSize: 64

   WinASegment: 0xa000

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0xc0007bb3

   BytesPerScanline: 640

   XResolution: 640

   YResolution: 480

   XCharSize: 8

   YCharSize: 16

   NumberOfPlanes: 1

   BitsPerPixel: 8

   NumberOfBanks: 1

   MemoryModel: 4

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 23

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 640

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 23

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 23

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 230000000

Mode: 103 (800x600)

   ModeAttributes: 0x9b

   WinAAttributes: 0x7

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 64

   WinSize: 64

   WinASegment: 0xa000

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0xc0007bb3

   BytesPerScanline: 832

   XResolution: 800

   YResolution: 600

   XCharSize: 8

   YCharSize: 16

   NumberOfPlanes: 1

   BitsPerPixel: 8

   NumberOfBanks: 1

   MemoryModel: 4

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 14

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 832

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 14

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 14

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 230000000

Mode: 111 (640x480)

   ModeAttributes: 0x9b

   WinAAttributes: 0x7

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 64

   WinSize: 64

   WinASegment: 0xa000

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0xc0007bb3

   BytesPerScanline: 1280

   XResolution: 640

   YResolution: 480

   XCharSize: 8

   YCharSize: 16

   NumberOfPlanes: 1

   BitsPerPixel: 16

   NumberOfBanks: 1

   MemoryModel: 6

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 11

   RedMaskSize: 5

   RedFieldPosition: 11

   GreenMaskSize: 6

   GreenFieldPosition: 5

   BlueMaskSize: 5

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 11

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 11

   LinRedMaskSize: 5

   LinRedFieldPosition: 11

   LinGreenMaskSize: 6

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

   LinBlueMaskSize: 5

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 230000000

(II) VESA(0): Total Memory: 123 64KB banks (7872kB)

(II) VESA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync value of 37.50 kHz

(II) VESA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh value of 60.00 Hz

(WW) VESA(0): Unable to estimate virtual size

(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "800x600" (no mode of this name)

(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x480" (no mode of this name)

(WW) VESA(0): No valid modes left. Trying less strict filter...

(II) VESA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync value of 37.50 kHz

(II) VESA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh value of 60.00 Hz

(WW) VESA(0): Unable to estimate virtual size

(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(--) VESA(0): Virtual size is 800x600 (pitch 800)

(**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "800x600"

(**) VESA(0): Display dimensions: (230, 140) mm

(**) VESA(0): DPI set to (88, 108)

(**) VESA(0): Using "Shadow Framebuffer"

(II) Loading sub module "shadow"

(II) LoadModule: "shadow"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libshadow.so

(II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) VESA(0): initializing int10

(II) VESA(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 7872 kB

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r) 82945GM Chipset Family Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r) 82945GM Chipset Family Graphics Controller

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) VESA(0): virtual address = 0xb700c000,

   physical address = 0xd0000000, size = 8060928

(II) VESA(0): Setting up VESA Mode 0x115 (800x600)

(==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) VESA(0): Backing store disabled

(II) VESA(0): DPMS enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

```

inoltre non mi trova i915 mha!

Questo è il mio xorg.conf generato dal comando Xorg -configure:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri2"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Qualche dritta?

ho installato xorg-server (e tutto quello che comincia per xorg  :Mr. Green:  ), xf86-video-intel, xf86-video-vesa. HA! non riesco ad emergere il pacchetto Xorgautoconfigure perchè è mascherato (missing keywords) ho provato ad editare package.keywords ma non cambia nulla.

grazie per l'aiuto!

----------

## darkmanPPT

non usare il file xorg.conf e fai che si configuri automaticamente lui da solo.

Io, ad esempio, il file xorg.conf non ce l'ho (per questo devi avare xorg-server > 1.5) e i devices me li prende tutti hal.

per la guida guarda

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.6-upgrade-guide.xml

----------

## 0pipe0

ha non ci avevo pensato! ho già xorg-server aggiornato alla 1.6.3.901 cosa dovrei fare?

----------

## darkmanPPT

segui prima la guida per il 1.5 (ti spiega come usare HAL)

e poi guarda un po' la guida per 1.6 (c'è scritto poco, ma magari ti può interessare).

se le hai seguite tutte e due, hai sistemato xorg.  :Wink: 

ps: ricordati di aggiungere "hald" tra i servizi da far partire di default, altrimenti nè la tastiera e nè il mouse andranno

----------

## 0pipe0

come la vedi questa? http://body0r.wordpress.com/2009/04/07/xorg-hal-toggle/

Grazie... mi hai praticamente illuminato  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *danydany wrote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*   Una curiosità, ma qualcuno sa se è possibile avere il DE di moblin? 
> 
> Non so se ti può essere utile, ma qui trovi un'overlay per Moblin.
> 
> Dany 

 

come posso aggiungerlo/usarlo con layman?

ho fatto 

```
layman -o <url del file .git>
```

ma non mi va.

----------

## Scen

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

>  *danydany wrote:*    *CarloJekko wrote:*   Una curiosità, ma qualcuno sa se è possibile avere il DE di moblin? 
> 
> Non so se ti può essere utile, ma qui trovi un'overlay per Moblin.
> 
> Dany  
> ...

 

Segui le istruzioni per questo overlay: https://trac.allenjb.me.uk/overlay/

ma nel file /etc/portage/layman-custom.xml mettici

```

<?xml version="1.0" ?>

<layman>

<overlays>

        <overlay contact="ramereth@gmail.com" name="moblin-overlay" src="git://github.com/ramereth/moblin-overlay.git" type="git">

                <link>http://github.com/ramereth</link>

                <description>Gentoo Moblin overlay ebuilds</description>

        </overlay>

</overlays>

</layman>

```

----------

## 0pipe0

ora ho questo problema:

mi dice che non trova fbcon e in più ho dei problemi con xinit.

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 28: twm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: linu 29: xclock: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 30: xterm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 31: xterm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 32: exec: xterm: not found

 :Confused: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

```
emerge -uDN world
```

e poi un bel

```
revdep-rebuild -i
```

fatto questo, riprova. funziona?

----------

